
Neural network trained to solve quantum mechanical problems - seycombi
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/02/neural-network-trained-to-solve-quantum-mechanical-problems/
======
seycombi
Solving the Quantum Many-Body Problem with Artificial Neural Networks -
Giuseppe Carleo, Matthias Troyer (2016)
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.02318](https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.02318)

